# Olympus 35MM Cameras OM1, OM2, OM4O



## NaturalWoman (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with any of these cameras I'm looking to purchase one off of ebay - as alternative shooting at least once or twice a month - and I'm not sure which one to get. very light usage though.

i've read on some of the listings that the light seals have been replaced for some cameras or either have been replace. Without looking it up, I don't know what it is, but have an idea. Is this something that is common with the om-1, om-2 and has been corrected with the om-4.

obviously, it won't be my main camera but i'd like to do some film work and can use the lenses with my e620.

any thoughts on what one model over the other?  it's really just for play.

also what about the olympus om10 - i found a used one for $35.00 and that could suffice. 

any experience with any of the om cameras you have would be appreciated. i think i saw a several reviews on this site and will go back and read them.

i'm leaning toward the om4, but being that i won't be using it but a few times a month, the om1, less expensive, would be okay. just trying to figure out what's all missing from the om1 and om2 that the om4 has.

thanks in advance.


----------



## compur (Apr 18, 2010)

The OM-1, -2,-3, and -4 were Olympus' top of the line cameras.

The OM-10 is an auto-exposure-only camera (you set the aperture and the 
camera sets the shutter speed) unless an optional manual adapter is 
attached allowing manual shutter speed settings. It's not a very robust
camera -- make sure it is working before buying one.

The OM-1 is a nice camera but it uses a mercury battery that is 
technically not available anymore in the USA.  There are equivalent 
batteries available but they do present other minor problems that you may 
not want to mess with. 

The OM-2 series models (OM-2, OM-2N, OM-2S) use easily available 
batteries and they are fine cameras.

The OM-3 and -4 series cameras command higher prices due to build 
quality and metering options. They are very, very nice.

Other models that would probably suit you are the OM-PC (aka OM-40)
and the OM-2000. 

Light seals are foam strips that surround the cameras film chamber and
make it "light-tight" (so the dark doesn't leak out  )
On Japanese cameras made in the 60s-80s, this foam material can
degrade and requires replacement.  Whenever shopping for a vintage 
Japanese film camera ask about the light seals before buying unless you 
want to replace them yourself (it's not very difficult).

As with any used film camera, make sure it is in good condition before 
buying.  Either buy from a reputable eBay seller or from a dealer such 
as KEH.

If you want an inexpensive, recently made Olympus-mount camera 
that shouldn't have problems with seals, I would recommend the Olympus 
OM-2000. It was made from 1997 up until fairly recently and is a good 
basic camera.

BTW, in order to use OM lenses on your e620 you will need an appropriate
adapter.  But, it's also true that you can use many lenses with different 
mounts on your e620 as long as you have the correct adapter. So, you
don't have to only consider an Olympus film camera.


----------



## NaturalWoman (Apr 19, 2010)

compur said:


> The OM-1, -2,-3, and -4 were Olympus' top of the line cameras.
> 
> The OM-10 is an auto-exposure-only camera (you set the aperture and the
> camera sets the shutter speed) unless an optional manual adapter is
> ...



thanks so much.  i narrowed it down to an om-2n MD, with a 50 1.8 prime lens.  not sure about the light seals on the camera i'm getting, but from reading, this isn't a big expense should i have to replace it.

i also bought an adapter to use the OM lenses that i will buy (probably just one more 100 prime).


----------



## compur (Apr 19, 2010)

NaturalWoman said:


> thanks so much.  i narrowed it down to an om-2n MD, with a 50 1.8 prime lens.  not sure about the light seals on the camera i'm getting, but from reading, this isn't a big expense should i have to replace it.



Sounds good!



> i also bought an adapter to use the OM lenses that i will buy (probably just one more 100 prime).


This might be too late but here's some info on adapters.  They are not all 
created equal.  Some allow infinity focus and some do not.  Also, some
support your Olympus digital camera's focus confirmation and some do not.


----------



## NaturalWoman (Apr 23, 2010)

compur said:


> NaturalWoman said:
> 
> 
> > thanks so much.  i narrowed it down to an om-2n MD, with a 50 1.8 prime lens.  not sure about the light seals on the camera i'm getting, but from reading, this isn't a big expense should i have to replace it.
> ...



thanks. the one i have just works, not sure to infinity or not.  that's fine.  i see that there are adapters that have the auto focus confirmation chip.  i will just have to trust my eye sight since i already bought the one i have.  i'll post some pictures with both cameras and lenses soon.

thanks for your input.


----------

